# Thanksgiving Dinner - Cranberry sauce?... poll



## Paco Dennis (Nov 21, 2021)

Ok, it worked.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 21, 2021)

I voted for whole berry but the jellied is okay too.  I'm just not so much in favor of jellied that I would want to go to the trouble of straining my cranberry sauce.  I guess I voted for 'lazy' cranberry sauce


----------



## Jules (Nov 21, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Ok, it worked.


Can you add a couple more choices - fresh and none.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 21, 2021)

Added....thanks


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2021)

I've made it a few times and added orange for added flavor. It was good but even though it is simple to make I hated the clean- up.  The stuff bubbled all over the stove. 
I loved Ocean Spray cran raspberry jellied sauce but they don't seem to make it anymore.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 22, 2021)

Skip the above and check out the recipe thread for _brandied cranberries_! I'm gonna go bump it up again because I want y'all to become believers...true believers...in brandied cranberries


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

Love 'em all year-round. Goes well with pork and chicken.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 22, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Skip the above and check out the recipe thread for _brandied cranberries_! I'm gonna go bump it up again because I want y'all to become believers...true believers...in brandied cranberries


Thats what I make every year since I saw the recipe on this forum years ago.


----------



## Shero (Nov 22, 2021)

Nothing beats jellied cranberry sauce for turkey -  in my opinion!


----------

